# Just pieced together this range finder set



## remylebeau (Apr 17, 2014)

They're both not in the greatest shape but I've got a soft spot for all things Minolta, so when I stumbled onto these I had to grab them. The body was repaired by the seller as a DIY project. The shutter has been replaced as these tent to harden unlike the other Leica copies. The shutter time has been corrected but the film advance nob isn't the smoothest. The lens was so hard to find even Bellemy(Japan Camera) hunter said he'd be unable to locate one for me. I ended up finding one on ebay in not so good condition, the rear element has a lot of tiny scratch marks on it, but I just wanted desperately to get this set together. 

Got a roll of portra 400 in there right now, can't wait to develop the shots and see what happens.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey nice camera !! (I am sorry I could not fix the film advance, you gatta give it a little tweak at the end)


----------



## remylebeau (Apr 17, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Hey nice camera !! (I am sorry I could not fix the film advance, you gatta give it a little tweak at the end)



LOL no worries at all, you worked your magic and it works and that's all I really care about...I collect to use. Can't wait to develop the roll! Same with the Autocord...I was going to use it early in the week but it got so cold


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 17, 2014)

You will like the TLR ... waist level finder + square format puts you in a different mindset.


----------



## timor (Apr 18, 2014)

Admire your passion. :thumbup:


----------

